# Netmask handling seems broken



## bobdrad (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi,

I'm new, so maybe I'm missing something, but I'm trying to run Galleon on Solaris, and it's not finding my Tivo on my home network. I turned on debug logging, and it says in log.txt that it's trying to broadcast to 172.16.0.255. Since my home network address is 172.16.0.0/16 (i.e. a netmask of 255.255.0.0) the correct broadcast address *should* be 172.16.255.255.

Is netmask handling broken? Is it assuming a Class C network (i.e. netmask 255.255.255.0)?

I don't see anything about this in the forums, so am wondering if I'm simply overlooking something.

I'm running version 2.4.1.

Is this the best Forum to post Galleon questions, or should I use galleon.tv?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## bobdrad (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmmm - this seems like the problem was isolated to the Test button, because when I went to ToGo my DVR showed up fine.

Now I have a different problem, however, when trying to use the Music app. When I try to play a song, I get:

com.tivo.hme.sdk.HmeException: flush failed: null
at com.tivo.hme.sdk.Application.flush(Application.java:545)
at com.tivo.hme.sdk.HmeObject.flush(HmeObject.java:457)
at org.lnicholls.galleon.widget.MusicInfo$1.run(MusicInfo.java:229)

After this, even if I restart my server my Tivo reports that the server is not running.

Does this look familar? Is there any workaround?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Try the latest version, 2.5.1.

I don't know if this is still a problem, but in the older releases I remember I had to disable IPv6 on my Linux box in order to get the binding/network stuff working correctly. I wonder if that's related to your netmask question?


----------

